# Anything worth checking out in Newquay



## Foghorn_Leghorn (Sep 27, 2021)

Hi all

Hope everyone is well and keeping safe.

Me and the wife are going on holiday end of October to Newquay and we are both keen to explore new places as we have done most of the abandoned place in our home town of Norwich and county Norfolk.

I was just wondering if anyone would be able to give me any pointers or leads on places to explore we have never been to this area before and know very little about whats nearby. We are also keen geocachers too so hoping to do some cashing while in the area.

Any help or tips would be hugely appreciated.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## night crawler (Sep 27, 2021)

Worth checking out the surf, that is what most people go there for


----------



## HughieD (Sep 27, 2021)

Nope. Not a dickie-bird there...


----------



## BikinGlynn (Sep 28, 2021)

HughieD said:


> Nope. Not a dickie-bird there...


Liar








Seagull pictured eating pigeon in Cornwall town


It's not the first time they've eaten something unusual




www.cornwalllive.com


----------



## night crawler (Sep 28, 2021)

BikinGlynn said:


> Liar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Openfields (Sep 29, 2021)

Foghorn_Leghorn said:


> Hi all
> 
> Hope everyone is well and keeping safe.
> 
> ...


RAF St. Mawgan might be a good place to start although is still a MoD occupied site. Its main runway is now Cornwall Airport Newquay. RAF St. Mawgan has lots of traces of the Cold War years, hardened shelters and an equally hardened control centre probably not accessible to anyone now though. There used to be an Avro Shackleton there; Avro-Shackleton-wl795. It was there as a 'gate guardian, for many years. It was sold to a preservation group in June 2015 and removed from the RAF part of site. Rumours have it that it may still be around there on an aero business park. Like many WW2 airfields there may well be various little outstations in the area or perhaps signs from them. Not far to the west of Newquay is Penhale Camp, another old MoD site that was used for adventure training up to about 15 years ago. Not sure what is there nowadays worth a look perhaps. Along the north Cornwall coast are the remains of many small tin mines. A delight to photograph and easy to reach.


----------



## The Archivist (Oct 2, 2021)

Isn't there a large Chain Home / ROTOR station on the way out to Goonhavern?


----------



## night crawler (Oct 2, 2021)

The Archivist said:


> Isn't there a large Chain Home / ROTOR station on the way out to Goonhavern?


After looking you could be right but then I'm not the one looking, not sure it was a ROTOR station but who am I to argue


----------



## Openfields (Oct 3, 2021)

night crawler said:


> After looking you could be right but then I'm not the one looking, not sure it was a ROTOR station but who am I to argue


I think it was RAF Treleaver, more a radar station than rotor, possibly Goonhavern Trade Park now. Not sure there is anything much to see now.


----------

